
Why Bicycling Infrastructure Fails Bicyclists - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/metropolis/2016/07/bicycling_needs_two_things_to_be_safer_better_infrastructure_and_better.html
======
ArtDev
This is a solved problem in most of Europe.

Bikes should never be next to cars. Widen the sidewalk and cut bike paths.
Problem solved.

Best example: The Netherlands including Amsterdam.

~~~
ams6110
You will still have the problem of cars turning across the bike lanes. This is
especially danger-prone for right-hand turns (where traffic drives on the
right) because cyclists on a roadside path are often in a blind spot for the
driver.

Statistics probably prove otherwise but I feel most safe/most visible when I'm
riding in the same lanes with automobiles.

~~~
brokenmachine
I also ride a bike and I feel safest when I am on a separate path, well away
from the distracted drivers playing with their phones while "driving" their
4WDs...

------
shaftway
Every time I crashed my bike in NYC, it was due to a taxi passenger flinging
the door open to get the driver to stop. Not once was it a parked car or
someone turning into my lane. Anecdotal, yes, but I doubt I'm the only one.

